# Premium Seiko Models



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone care to teach me about the top Seiko models? Or point to a website? I've been brought up with Seikos, Orients and Citizens thanks to my parents knowing reliable watches when they see them but they've always been at the cheaper end of the scale. I've seen some rather expensive Seikos over the last couple of years and just wonder what it is about them that commands several hundred GBP?

Thanks.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Seiko's top models are the Grand Seiko, which run into thousands of pounds.

But for around Â£350, if you look in the right place you can get one of these.










Premier Kinetic direct drive, Power reserve indicator on the 9 o'clock side, date at 3 o'clock, and day pointer between four and six.

Being Kinetic you get quartz accuracy and when fully charged will run for a month, without charging.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Why are Grand Seikos priced at that level then?


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

If you have got the time, have a read of this.

http://thirtyfivemill.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/grand-seiko.pdf


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Ta. Will do!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

shadowninja said:


> Why are Grand Seikos priced at that level then?


Because they are built to very high spec and compete with the high end Swiss watches. You can get Seiko superior autos for 200 pounds + They also have others that go up to a grand if the Grand Seiko is out of your price bracket.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks. That pdf is interesting.


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

Have you taken a glance at http://www.seiyajapan.com/c=qt8ZNo9NcK03EelvJ0VABNwmr/ (SeiyaJapan.com) ? I'm a fully paid up member of the Seiko fanboy club because I too was brought up by my dad who only wore Seikos and when I first realised I liked watches for more than their ability to tell the time Seiko were the first brand I turned to. They also have in my opinion some of the best and widest range of faces from any manufacturer. I have super slim wrists and Seiko appear to have a large range in 34 - 38mm bezels which suit me just fine for that more elegant refined look. They may not carry the gravitas of a Swiss or German manufacturer but IMHO they are the best value for money watch bar none.

As i said in my earlier thread I bought a brand new Tissot Visodate yesterday for just shy of Â£400. Now I'm wondering why I didn't buy what I really wanted : a SARB 033 or 071.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks. Will check out that link.


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

You don't have to spend the earth to get a good quality Seiko which not only looks the part but will also get admiring looks from those in the know. Take the Sumo for example: robust, well engineered, good design, has presence and works equally well with jeans as with a dinner jacket. http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/S-SBDC001/SEIKO-Prospex-200M-Diver-6R15-Automatic-SBDC001.html

Even better in the flesh.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

Another +1 for Seikos.

What started me off was looking in the Argos catalouge, yeah I know I just oooze sophistication.

My good lady spend the best part of a months wages on a Seiko Kinetic for me, it ran for 11 years then sat for a couple of years as the capacitor needed changing. In the meantime I bought another Seiko Kinetic.

I have just got the first one back from Seiko after 3 months and am wearing it now.

Hopefully it will be passed down to my son.


----------



## sleepy (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a Seiko kinetic auto relay which was nearly Â£500 when new. It has taken knocks on concrete and steel, has survived riots and extreme treatment but has never let me down. I don't think many other watches would have survived the last 15 years.


----------

